# Danielle



## Zansho (Jul 16, 2008)

My one of my best friends: Danielle.


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Jul 17, 2008)

Mamma mia!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

Great light.


----------



## Shibby! (Jul 17, 2008)

Two things..

1) Great light indeed, but looks a bit too hot on the leading edges.

2) The pose is strange... It's like "here's my belly!" I don't know if I find it sexy or not. Beautiful girl, but the pose just has me wondering.  Maybe if her eyes weren't closed. . .


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree on the pose, it's a bit off for me. But, I mean, the shot is still really well done. That lighting is amazing.


----------



## John_Olexa (Jul 18, 2008)

I love the pose! It has some Mystery to it. Whats she thinking? whats she doing ? what is she going to do next? Could be a cool book cover! 

Great job! :thumbup:

Oh yeah. Also, Mamma mia is right! LOL


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 18, 2008)

Stunning shot.  I like the hot leading edges a little... makes it feel brittle against the obvious softness. The pose is ok would be better if it were a little more "natural" feeling I guess. It just looks a little like "look at my tummy" rather than "I am so gorgeous I have to take off these clothes" which is where I think that pose could go. 

All that being said it is VERY good.


----------



## rdompor (Jul 21, 2008)

When I first saw the pose I initially thought that she was pregnant.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd hit it.



Nice picture. Agree with the others on the weird pose though.


----------



## brianne5499 (Jul 21, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> I'd hit it.




Typical Toofy


I have to agree...she does make me think that she's pregnant...

would be a great pose for someone who just found out and wanted to document the moment.

maybe if she were doing something other than raising her shirt...

It's a beautiful picture though


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

brianne5499 said:


> Typical Toofy
> 
> 
> I have to agree...she does make me think that she's pregnant...
> ...


 

You're stereotyping bri.


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

love the lighting.  i think the pose is kind of fun and quirky.  not quite posed not quite natural.  makes one think.  makes me want to get to know more about her as a subject and the fact that she's gorgous and the photograph is so well done - is that much more interesting.  i could see this in a series of other "poses" from this shoot.  

what else you have in the archives from this shoot - i'd love to see more.

great work - cat


----------



## Zansho (Jul 21, 2008)

Actually, there's a story behind it.  She used to be .. well - big.  I don't know of any other way to explain it.  I originally wanted to ask her to bring one of her old jeans, and have her in it, but I think she tossed all her old stuff.

Now, she's a fabulous size 4 (maybe 2?), and flaunting it.  I just wanted to share the lighting and the look.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 21, 2008)

She's pretty 

There's too much light on her right arm, when I look at her arm, my eyes get a burn in and I cant see the detail in it. I see the detail though when I have my sunglasses on.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 21, 2008)

With THAT story the image makes twice the impact...  hmmm. Got to be a way to title that would tell THAT story. Great image and ahhhhhhrrrg, now I am going to be pestered by my brain trying to figure out how to tell that story visually and in a compelling tasteful manner.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

Zansho said:


> Actually, there's a story behind it. She used to be .. well - big. I don't know of any other way to explain it. I originally wanted to ask her to bring one of her old jeans, and have her in it, but I think she tossed all her old stuff.
> 
> Now, she's a fabulous size 4 (maybe 2?), and flaunting it. I just wanted to share the lighting and the look.


 


AHA! I knew it! I thought she had babies or something. If you look at her tummy skin it's not as "tight" as girls that size. You can tell it had been stretched. Nevertheless, I do NOT retract my previous statement.


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

there's the story then!  i had a feeling.  woman don't just pose like that for nothing.... that WANT you to KNOW something about them, even if they are not saying it with words.  nice capture!  she's sexy as hell - bravo to her.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anyone else see what I'm saying? I don't know if I explained myself correctly


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 21, 2008)

Toofy, I know something you need to be retracting. Now, go sit in the corner and put on the "i'm insensitive and hormone driven." cap.

(just realized this needs a smiley or something. *grin*)


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> AHA! I knew it! I thought she had babies or something. If you look at her tummy skin it's not as "tight" as girls that size. You can tell it had been stretched. Nevertheless, I do NOT retract my previous statement.


 
oh toofpaste.  lol


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

Tyjax said:


> Toofy, I know something you need to be retracting. Now, go sit in the corner and put on the "i'm insensitive and hormone driven." cap.
> 
> (just realized this needs a smiley or something. *grin*)


 
do i dare comment.... nope.  ...letting it go.....letting it go..................... :lmao:


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

Tyjax said:


> Toofy, I know something you need to be retracting. Now, go sit in the corner and put on the "i'm insensitive and hormone driven." cap.
> 
> (just realized this needs a smiley or something. *grin*)


 



FINE!


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

ok, dang your hot.  are you nekkid?????  lol  ---- ok, please don't answer that.  AND FOR GOD SAKE DON'T TAKE ANY MORE PHOTOS TO PROVE YOURSELF!!!  LOL


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 21, 2008)

That is so freaking funny. That REALLY needs to be your avatar. You are fast.. Dang.. I about laughed my ass off.


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

oh yah - and you should make that your avatar!!!!


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

photocat said:


> ok, dang your hot. are you nekkid????? lol ---- ok, please don't answer that. AND FOR GOD SAKE DON'T TAKE ANY MORE PHOTOS TO PROVE YOURSELF!!! LOL


 

Not proving myself lol just bored


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 21, 2008)

I feel bad now... We completely hijacked Z's thread. 

Back on topic...uhh ..... hot leading edges...fat....uh


----------



## photocat (Jul 21, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> Not proving myself lol just bored


 
tyjax just called us "bad forum guests."    sorry!!!  i still am a huge fan of the image.... ok, leaving this thread.  :heart:


----------



## Zansho (Jul 21, 2008)

lol, hijack all you want. I'm gonna post something else for you guys to look at.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 21, 2008)

hahaha toofpaste, nice hat


----------

